
Ask HN: No way to verify identity on Facebook - gorer
I&#x27;m locked, and I have no other way to verify my identity on Facebook. Details and screenshots here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@pof&#x2F;prisoner-of-facebook-521929a26a95<p>Were you in such situation sometime? Can someone help me what to do? I have no way to contact Facebook, I can get nowhere after login, can&#x27;t fill out any form to post a request. I already send them my government-issued ID scan, now I can&#x27;t send any other ID scan or any other document anymore. This is desperate situation lasting <i>4th month</i>.
======
herbst
I recently logged in to create some ads. But got locked out as I changed my
country since last login. I dont remember the fake birthday I gave them nor do
I still own the phone number I used.

I decided for myself to declare Facebook for finally dead for me. I removed my
personal account long ago but now I also don't do business around Facebook
anymore

------
gorer
Details and screenshots here: [https://medium.com/@pof/prisoner-of-
facebook-521929a26a95](https://medium.com/@pof/prisoner-of-
facebook-521929a26a95)

------
mattbgates
If all else fails, just create a new account with a new email address and add
all your details. Surely, your friends will re-add you, and if they don't, it
was probably not meant to be.

~~~
gorer
Unfortunately it's not about friends but about my website's fan page which
contains hundreds of links to my website and images not showing anymore. Fans
are confused, posting nasty comments :(

~~~
mattbgates
I hope they eventually respond. I think Facebook does take a few weeks to
actually do anything. They aren't so good in the "customer service"
department. They had banned a website of mine where I share links often, and I
think it took almost a month for them to remove it from their ban list. The
website is mostly family-friendly, and for the parts that its not, it
certainly did not warrant a ban from Facebook.

